
India satellite: Student-made Kalamsat V2 put into orbit - happy-go-lucky
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-46956595
======
piokoch
I am really amazed how much people in India are able to achieve without
spending tons of money.

India Mars mission costed less then production of a fiction movie "Gravity".

My sister in law needed a cancer cure Herceptine, which is produced by Roche
and is rather expensive. It turned out that there is an India company that
produces equivalent that is 4 times cheaper. In addition, this company was not
some kind of "we will not talk to you little, unimportant moron", but were
very helpful even though it was purchase only for one person.

People talk a lot of about China economy growing, etc. doing business over
there, but if I was putting my bets, I would choose India in the long run.

------
kmlx
Congratulations to all involved. The satellite appears to have been made by
Space Kidz India, a Chennai-based space education firm, it only weighs 1.26kg
and took 6 days to make for a cost of ~ $17K.

We need as many of these experiments by as many countries as possible. Level
the playing field and innovation will come.

------
kumarvvr
Kalamsat seems go be named after A P J Abdul Kalam, former President of India
and one of the foremost missile technology scientists in the world.

------
bigmit37
How is the biotech/drug discovery scene in India? There is so much talent
there but I wonder if they have enough funding. They could potentially be
coming up with lots of cures.

